

Heroku = down - oBeLx
https://status.heroku.com/incidents/548

======
the-kenny
Seriously? Why are there multiple posts like "xyz is down" on Hacker News
every other day? Isn't there "downnews.net" or whatever?

~~~
kwestro
I'm tired of these posts too.

------
stadeschuldt
Strava.com is down too. It seems that Amazon is having troubles with AWS.

------
michaelboufford
Heroku is claiming that the issue is resolved. Our site is still down.

